# Watch shots



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Let's see what you lot have got.

Rules:

* Must be a watch you own/ed

* You must have taken the shot

Here's one from me to get this party started:



Took it a few days ago when I noticed the crescent reflection on the domed crystal.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

View attachment 16787


View attachment 16794


View attachment 16811


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

That's some collection of heavy divers and pro-level backdrops right there :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

antjrice said:


> That's some collection of heavy divers and pro-level backdrops right there :thumbsup:


 Oh I do like the odd diver or two :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

It was geniuenly raining in this shot, so I stood there like an idiot trying to capture it....


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I like to play around with different backgrounds, usually with some sort of horticultural theme as that's what I used to do.




































Alternatively, I try to find an unusual backdrop such as this front piece from the book 'The Wristwatch Handbook'...









or simply use one of the backdrops in my light box.










Some apps are quite good, too. This one is called 'Magnifier' and came bundled on my Samsung phone. It allows you to do some serious close ups.


















However, my favourites are the lume shots.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I can do shots...










Students favourite...










:tongue:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My pic is not working at the mo'


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

It was all about the mood, not the quality of the pic. DSOTM from near purchase date in June 2014.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Finally got my image to upload from Imgur!


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Pretty happy with how this turned out


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

tixntox said:


> Finally got my image to upload from Imgur!


 That is a thing of pure beauty.......


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

I do enjoy watch photography.

A few of my attempts.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

The missus got me a macro lens today and for a first attempt, I like where this is going:


----------



## blacksmith (Nov 24, 2020)

My first attempt at Macro photography.

A video to match too -


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Just changed the bracelet on my P0-1 so it seemed rude not to take a few snaps.


----------



## lds1973 (Mar 2, 2018)

tixntox said:


> Finally got my image to upload from Imgur!


 Oh wow


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Grabbed this shot earlier which I'm rather pleased with:



My pair of Heuer Autavia Calibre 02


----------



## Hastie73 (Oct 28, 2020)

I decided that the optimal solution to this would be to take a pic of a watch box. 10 watches for 1 pic. Works for me.


----------

